# Scared of Water



## buddenl (Jan 25, 2011)

This may be a duplicate, but my shepherd is scared of water. Bath times are very difficult. She fights to get out of the tub. Now she seems to be scared of my daughter who is the one who bathes her. Is this typical for her breed and is she scared that my daughter will take her for a bath or is that just us thinking crazy?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You didn't say how old your dog is. All of my dogs love the water. They get into the tub for baths with a little encouragement on their own. They don't always look so happy in the tub, but no fighting me. When I set up the kiddie pool for them they go right in. When its time for the beach they go bonkers! 
Intruducing a dog to water should be taken slow, I never forced them in. First time at the ocean is usually scarey for a dog, but normally they come around specially if you act like your having fun. I have spent time in the kiddie pool & tub as well.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Most GSD love the water! If your dog is afraid of baths I would start by luring her into the tub with treats. Give treats with her standing in the tub no water. Then slowly add a little water to the bottom and treat. Maybe run some water and treat. Make the tub a fun place where she gets nummies.

It does help if you start a puppy out with baths then they get used to it. How old is your dog? If she is an older dog did you adopt her? If so there maybe a chance she had a bad experience in the tub before.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i have issues with water also i will try the advice given my pup is 5 months old


----------



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

i would also recommend putting a towel or something at the bottom of the tub so it isnt so slippery. My GSD loves water and anything to do with it, my boxer isnt a big fan. I notice she does better in the tub when she has some traction in there and feels more 'sure footed' instead of slipping all over the place. So I lay a towel in there so she has something to stand on.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have had many that have hated the water. Try getting a hard plastic baby pool at Walmart 10 dollars and let the dog jump in it with toys. I have just been doing that with my 10 week pup. He likes it so far. Better if they go in on their own.


----------

